# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΣΚΕΨΗΣ μου - διάγνωση προβλήματος

## ioannis2

Κατά σειρά: 

[α] Τάση για δημιουργικότητα που πηγάζει από στόχους/επιθυμίες >>
[β] Υπερένταση>>
[γ ] Εμφάνιση ευκαιρίας (π.χ. γυναίκα, σημαντική αγορά, επαγγελματικό κλπ) >>
[δ] Αμφιβολίες για την εν λόγω ευκαιρία υποσυνείδητα (περιπου καλή αλλά δεν με καλύπτει πλήρως)>>
[ε] Πανικός ότι ειναι καλή ευκαιρία αλλά και τελευταία ευκαιρία και δεν πρεπει να τη χάσω (συνήθως όσο περνάνε τα χρόνια στη ζωη μας οι επιλογές λιγοστευουν)>>
[στ] Κίνηση επιλογής>>
[ζ] Πανικός ότι κάνω λάθος επιλογή>>
[η] Απόρριψη της επιλογής>>
[θ] Ανάκληση απόφασης απόρριψης (που διαρκεί λίγο επειδη πιστευω οτι η επιλογη ειναι καλη και ειναι λαθος να την αφησω)>> 
[ι] Οριστική απόρριψη>>
[ια] Ηρεμία λόγω της απόρριψης αλλά και απογοήτευση ότι θα μπορούσα να κανα/να βρισκα κάτι καλύτερο και αμφιβολία αν εκανα καλα που απέρριψα>>
[ιβ] Συνηθως εκ των υστερων θεωρώ ότι καλά έκανα και απέρριψα.

Και δυστυχώς βλέπω αυτο τον τρόπο σκέψης να επαναλαμβάνεται...

----------

